# Mini 4-day PNW Bike "Tour"



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

As I've mentioned before here, I ride with a small group every Wednesday night out of West Seattle. We're making plans for the 2011 riding season, and have put together a long weekend (Friday-Monday) ride we'll be doing at the end of June. I believe we have at least a half-a-dozen people committed to it now, but since I've enjoyed riding with quite a few of you local RBR forumites, I figured I would post it here to see if anybody else might be interested. This is not a for-profit endeavor - just an informal gathering of like-minded PNW cycling enthusiasts.

Full details and contact info here:

https://www.bloggersinc.com/PUB/TPT/


Note: If you even think you might want to go, please let us know asap. While the ride is 6 months away, we're trying to get a good idea of the number of participants as soon as possible!

The ride will be in NE Oregon, starting in Lagrande and circumnavigating the Wallowa Mountains including a "sampler' of the Snake River Canyon. We actually leave Seattle after work on Thursday, June 23rd, (drive time per Google maps = about 5 hours) then ride 70-100 miles each day on Friday, Saturday and Sunday, then another 50 miles on Monday morning before heading home in the afternoon. We're planning on a moderate (or not slow) pace. With options, there could be over 15000 feet of climbing during the four days (!). 


We'll have one SAG wagon following, and everybody in the group will take a short turn driving (maybe 20 miles, depending on how many people end up going). 

I am told that the area we will be riding in is some of the most beautiful in the world. One of the riders has been visiting the area by motorcycle over the past 20 years, and has had guests from Europe tell him that it rivals/beats riding through the Alps.

We're attempting to make this as economical as possible, so no four-star hotels (are there any luxury hotels in the area?), and we'll be probably bunking two-to-a-room. For those that have a 9-5, you'll only have to take off Friday and Monday. Since this is an informal group, everybody will share responsibilities.

The dates were carefully chosen not to interfere with any big rides, and occurs between Flying Wheels and STP. I'm assuming most riders who can comfortably do a one-day STP should be able to handle this. In fact, I think this would make a great "training camp" for anybody wanting to top off their fitness just two weeks before STP. 

I'm hoping some of you can make it!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I have ridden some of that country. It IS beautiful and your tour should really be fun. You may find biking in that country something like cycling used to be...

We did most of our riding on the other side of the Baker City/LaGrand valley, though we did do a few days over on the east slope of the Eagle Crest...

There are many many miles of paved forest service roads connecting those small communities...at least in the Wallowas. Spend some time on the DeLorme map atlas'...they have most of the roads.

That time of year be prepared to encounter windy days...Having a fall-back destination in case you get a big sustained headwind...that might be a plan..Don't count on cell phone contact everywhere and keep your water bottles full at ever chance...Have fun..

Don Hanson


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Chilli,
Looks and sounds absolotutely fabulous.
Did a stage race out of LaGrande many moons ago, and I can attest to the fact that it is seriously beautiful country. A real treat.


----------

